# The wife likes this one??????



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Not sure why? She wanted me to post it:


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Keeps that ring in full view!! LOL!!


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Probably so. She took it one evening while she and I were up in Trinity Bay
She's a little hispanic gal from Orange Grove around Corpus. She's got a little fire in her, that's for sure.
I wouldn't throw her back for anything in this world. Well, except when she's in my butt about fishing so much. She usually goes with me, but not all the time.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

KylesKenner2 said:


> She's got a little fire in her, that's for sure.
> .


My old partner was married to a hispanic girl and he said one day ...

"yeah bro...7 degrees hotter!"

I asked what that meant and he said ...

"Hispanic women man, they are 7 degrees hotter...7 degrees hotter when they love, 7 degrees hotter in bed and DEFINATELY 7 degrees hotter when they are mad!"

I always thought that was a funny statement!! 7 degrees hotter!!


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

With you and your friends permission, I would like to use that. Of course, if royalties are involved, I am willing to pay whatever it is. 
Wish me luck. I guess I should wait until we get back from fishing on Thrusday or Friday. At least if I use it while we are fishing, the only thing she can do is leave, the boat that is.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Man, I forgot, she'll get on 2cool every now and then to check out the reports.
Lets pray she doesn't scroll down this far or check on all my post.
At least she's got a sense of humor.
Dear Wife,
If you read this and go 7 degrees on me, all was meant in the most loving manor possible.LOL


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

use away, but be ready to dodge the flying objects!!


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't care what she throws, but if she heads towards my Corkys, it's on. LOL
All joking aside, I really have a great wife. It was her idea to get the boat back when I bought.
( Do you think she'll by that if she reads this?)


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

If she doesnt, she will lie and say she does then manipulate you in some other way....7 degrees brutha....7 degrees!!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i like the photo too. lots of important things in life, right there, and lots of important things in photography. the golden hour (plus other colour), thirds, diagonal lines, point of interest... strength and gentleness showing in the hands. it's the kind of image that 'speaks' to my muse. thanks so much for sharing it! your wife was right to get you to post it. she took a great photo.

rosesm


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Koru. I guess she has a natural eye for things like that. 
I'm going to get her to start taking more pictures and see what she comes up with.
She always said she doesn't have a hobby. I think I just found one for her.
Thanks for the input on the pictures. Never looked at the pic through her eyes before.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok Guys,
My wife has an eye for pictures.
I am looking for advice for her to get started in taking pictures. Give me some ideas as far as STARTING OUT when it comes to cameras. 
I want her to have a hobby and I think this is it.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

My wife has a Canon Rebel XTI ans she likes it...Its not the top of the line or anything but it can do alot. Its a nice camera. I think we paid like 750.00 for a package deal for it.

There are many cheaper ones that work great too if you want to just get started. Also, post in the photography forum with some price range and ideas of what you want it for.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

KylesKenner2 said:


> Ok Guys,
> My wife has an eye for pictures.
> I am looking for advice for her to get started in taking pictures. Give me some ideas as far as STARTING OUT when it comes to cameras.
> *I want her to have a hobby and I think this is it.*


i think it would work better if your wife is the one who wants the hobby, and you give her the encouragement and support to have it. *smile*

what camera was used to take the photo you posted?


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

It was just our little digital camera. Nothing fancy. I am going to stop by camera exchange and talk to someone there. Diana & I were talking about this more last night and she is interested in taking outdoors pictures and such.
At one time, I was going to start my own business, KC Outdoor Concepts, going on hunting and fishing trips and taking pictures for the outdoorsman. But, things interrupted my plans. 
So, maybe my beautiful wife can pick up where I left off. I will encourage her as much as I can without being pushy. I want her to take this on at her own speed.
I will be looking for a camera that is good with outdoors situations, one that's weatherproof to some degree.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

If you go to HCE, Look for Joe Strange (he will be wearing the HPD uniform) Friend of mine and very knowledgable about photography. He will get ya set up.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Also, keep your eye out for classes that she can take. We have a place here called "Club Ed" and they offer various classes on various topics but often have weekend clases that teach how to shoot outside, or shoot with lighting, or photoshop classes...Things like that. It will help her alot too!


----------

